# Gulf State Park (Gulf Shores, AL)



## AM1

Anyone been there? Good/bad?


----------



## Greene728

I am curious about it myself! I'll be watching also.


----------



## 3ringer

I camped there one. It is a nice campground. It is across the street from the beach. It is close to shops , bars and restaurants. I always checkout campgrounds on YouTube. You can see what they look like before visiting. Also look on TripAdvisor for honest reviews and photos. I have seen some Drone photography of campgrounds that gives you a birds eye view of the campground. Oh yeah , Lamberts restaurant is close by to gulf shores. It's where they throw rolls across the restaurant and you have to catch them.


----------



## Paymaster

I have camped there a couple times. We stayed two weeks the last time. We love it and if you are into pier fishing, they have the finest pier I have ever fished.


----------



## 3ringer

Those look like professional pier fishermen


----------



## Paymaster

3ringer said:


> Those look like professional pier fishermen



Might be but every one of them I interacted with was very polite and helpful.


----------



## pop pop jones

I've also been. Really nice and the gator that lives in the lake there is huge.


----------



## JohnnyWalker

I was there 2 years ago in April, the camp site was clean and spacious and the fishing pier is excellent.   When I was there we had a monsoon rain with really high winds.  Several canopies were mangled and 3 popups were destroyed.  Winds must have gusted to 65 - 70 MPH.  Good resturants are near by.


----------



## ugavet

We love Gulf State Park!  We have been 5 times. Gulf Shores is nice little town.


----------

